# Your favorite salty snack/munchie



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

For me it's Doritos! Love 'em! Nacho cheese, Spicy Nacho

Next would be potato chips, then popcorn.

(Nute is supposed to be "Nuts") oops


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2015)

OMG, so many. However I have given up most as I'm trying to lose a few pounds. Potato chips and popcorn. Jelly beans and  Werthers hard candies.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2015)

Honey dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)

Vinegar and Sea Salt potato chips to be exact.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I love potato chips, Kettle brand and nachos. Also salted pistachio nuts. Hardly ever buy them because I'll eat them all in one go.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vinegar and Sea Salt potato chips to be exact. :bigwink:


I cannot buy these or Cheese and Peanut Butter crackers....for, no matter where I hide them, they keep calling me.  Psst, Psst....here we are, we are waiting........


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

I chose potato chips - crisps in the UK.  But I could also eat massive quantities of salted cashews.


----------



## oldman (Mar 26, 2015)

Chex Mix Traditional


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruffles all the way


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2015)

Rice cakes, either white cheddar, or tomato basil.


----------

